# Crossfire TEK354 TEK 352 and Crossfire CFQ 5 band EQ



## soundcontrol (Aug 28, 2012)

Looking for some great classic amps or a full system on a budget then this is your auction all rolled into one. Starting at $59.99

Crossfire 354 4ch amp
Crossfire 352 2ch amp
Crossfire CFQ 5 band EQ

Crossfire TEK 35x4 & TEK 35x2 & Crossfire CFQ5.2 5-band EQ all in great shape | eBay


----------

